# Stolen Bikes: Wo kaufen in NRW?



## futo)maki (4. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Ich will mir schon seid längerem ein BMX Bike, hauptsächlich für Street zulegen.
Fahre bis jetzt eigentlich nur MTB. Ich will was solides, ohne viel Geld auszugeben.
Nach ein wenig rumstöbern hier im Forum denke ich das ich mir ein Stolen Wrap kaufen werde. Gut für den Preis? ...mehr will ich auf keinen fall ausgeben.

Naja, ich bin nicht so der Fan von Online-Shops. Kann mir wer sagen wo ich hier in der Umgebung (wohne z.Z. in Aachen) einen Shop finde wo ich das bekomme? Also z.B. Köln, Düsseldorf fänd ich super. Google hab ich nix gefunden.

ty!


----------



## lennarth (4. Mai 2008)

ich kann dir zu normalen shops nichts sagen,allerdings hat mein bruder ein stolen komplettrad bei www.oldschoolbmx.de gekauft,und alles war super.Der Laden ist ok,kannst da ruhig was kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## futo)maki (4. Mai 2008)

Hast du mal aus dem Fenster geschaut?

Ich kann da unmöglich ne Woche drauf warten ^^


----------



## lennarth (4. Mai 2008)




----------



## L_AIR (4. Mai 2008)

neben oldschoolbmx verkauft bikestation auch stolenbmx, ansonsten sind mir in deutschland aber keine händler bekannt 
und das wrap ist für den preis super, fullcromo kriegt man da erst wieder beim  khe triple threat oder eastern element


----------



## Aceface (5. Mai 2008)

Der Double X Store in Dortmund hat die auch, sollte ja nicht soweit von dir sein.


----------



## futo)maki (7. Mai 2008)

Hm, die haben nur noch das Wrap von 2007 da.
Und das auch nur auf Bestellung 

Naja, hab mir jetzt ein DK Six Pack gekauft. Wollte eigentlich das Eastern Element nehmen, aber der Typ im Laden meinte das seid billiger und auch fein.

Mir ist gleich am ersten Tag die Kette gerissen, der Freilauf eiert leicht und die Bremse war so locker das einer der Beläge schief hing bis ich zuhause war. Eingestellt hat er Sie auch nicht -.-

Schönen Dank People's store in Köln! Gut das man kleine Läden unterstützt.


----------



## wadimodo (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
beim stöbern mit dem suchbegriff düsseldorf zufällig den thread gesehen.
Oldschoolbmx ist der vertrieb von stolen für deutschland. bist also gezwungen mit denen kontakt aufzunehmen, selbst wenn du andere händler suchst. das lager für d wird dann wohl auch von denen verwaltet und deshalb solltest du bei nachnahme-bestellung dein bike in 2-3 tagen vor der tür stehen haben. ruf die an (s. u.)
p.s. arbeite selber bei nem online händler mit ladenlokal. wir arbeiten zuverlässig. haben viel bike bekleidung. www.terrific.de

Germany/Austria
Oldschoolbmx Distribution
Christofstr.12
70806 Kornwestheim
Tel: +49 7154 156301
Fax: +49 7154 156302
[email protected]
www.oldschoolbmx.de


----------

